# Good Intermediate Metal Song



## Danukenator (Dec 14, 2013)

So, I've reached a point where I feel my technique is decent enough to start learning songs. For whatever reason, I've never really been interested in doing so.

What's a song I could learn in it's entirety? My main issue with a lot of songs will be super hard solos that I can't learn. I tend to listen to a lot of stuff with really hard parts.

For a general idea, I can play 16th notes at about 160-170BPM and "gallop" around 185. 

I have a break from school and want to learn a song. I've got a six and an eight string. Thanks!


----------



## Sugbaable (Dec 14, 2013)

Can you play 16th leads? Or just tremolo picking?
Immediately after I learned the basics of guitar (so basically comfortable with open chords), and I had learned some easy stuff (back when I like post-grunge and Marilyn Manson) and some Nirvana, I immediately started trying to play Grace by Lamb of God. It took me about 7 months to learn it, but it forced me to learn how to play the two solos, and also forced me to learn sweeping, and really helped me become a better player pretty fast.

I would suggest Lamb of God though. They're not too hard to play, and it's fun. Forgotten Lost Angels has a pretty easy solo (all the fast notes are legato, so not much pick coordination needed) but it has tricky riffs.

Since you have a 8 string, you could tune the low four strings to DADG and play the bass part for drop D metal songs, hahahaha


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 14, 2013)

I probably can't play leads at 160bpm, 150bpm probably.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 14, 2013)

Carcass stuff is pretty good for an intermediate player, if you're into death metal. Check out Corporeal Jigsore Quandary and Heartwork. If you can play 140bpm 16ths you'll probably be able to play solos to these. Some Cryptopsy songs are good for intermediate/advanced players, try Slit Your Guts (The best tremolo picking excercise imo) and Phobophile, you probably won't be able to play solos to these, though.


----------



## DarksomeOrigin (Dec 17, 2013)

I guess it depends on what kind of metal you're into. I usually start my students with some classics and go from there. I actually rarely encounter a student that can handle say, a more challenging Iron Maiden or Judas Priest tune with 100% conviction and mastery (nailing the solos with good hand tone, vibrato, in tune bends, etc). More modern and extreme metal requires a much higher degree of technique than traditional or thrash metal. Amon Amarth have some good tunes that range in the BPM you described, and I also agree with DarkWolf on Carcass, but it really depends on what you're into.


----------



## guitareben (Dec 17, 2013)

Make sure that in your rush to learn all that crazy stuff you don't miss out the fundamentals (^ as said above) such as making sure you have good controlled vibrato, good bends and stuff.


----------

